# Charming: Online Gamers Slaughter "Tea Party Zombies"



## Hope_and_change (Sep 7, 2011)

Good news: Angry liberals can now vicariously hunt down and kill the world's most dangerous prey.  No, not human beings; Tea Party Zombies.  The Left continues to usher in our great new age of selective "civility" with the introduction of TeaPartyZombiesMustDie.com, at which anyone -- from White House messaging gurus, to talentless "comedians," to Congressional Black Caucus members, to New York Times columnists -- can quench their (projected) bloodlust by massacring avatars of Tea Party activists.  These zombified targets include "generic pissed off old white guys," Glenn Beck, a blood-drenched Sarah Palin, and a two-headed Koch brothers creature, among others.  Enlightened gamers can choose from a wide array of weapons, including crow bars, crossbows, and firearms, with which to dispatch their living-dead political foes


----------



## Zoom-boing (Sep 7, 2011)

What, no link to the game?


----------



## DiamondDave (Sep 7, 2011)

It don't offend me.. hell.. I've played games slaughtering hippies and so many other things....

But I do see where some are going to be offended.. much like the game that came out where the goal was to assassinate JFK....


----------



## Hope_and_change (Sep 7, 2011)

while stumbling all over themselves doing things like this to prove they are. They then condemn others for not joining them in there folly. As Proverbs 1 clearly states they lay in what for the opportunity to destroy those that do not join them. All fascist are the same. They seek to control others by using big government to do so. They blame those that stand in their way and use intimidation and threats. Today's liberals hide behind the banner of being for the little guy but only if the little guy does not stand in their way of creating another socialist controlled dictatorship. They seek to hide history by trying to change the history books in school.


----------



## Sallow (Sep 7, 2011)

Fun game.

Love killing zombies.


----------



## Ravi (Sep 7, 2011)

What is this, the 5th thread on this?

Boo fucking hoo.


----------



## Hope_and_change (Sep 7, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Fun game.
> 
> Love killing zombies.



 And here all long ,  i thought Obama's successes in the art of war?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 7, 2011)

No surprise because the American Left is no different that Stalin's Left or Mao's Left or Hitler's Left.


----------



## konradv (Sep 7, 2011)

CrusaderFrank said:


> No surprise because the American Left is no different that Stalin's Left or Mao's Left or Hitler's Left.



Yeah, you know ALL ABOUT your hero Hitler, don't you?  You f---in' Nazis make me sick.


----------



## The Infidel (Sep 7, 2011)

If only you leftie libbies hated al queda as much as you hate Tea Party activists.... the wars would have been over in a month!


----------



## NGSamson (Sep 7, 2011)

Hope_and_change said:


> Good news: Angry liberals can now vicariously hunt down and kill the world's most dangerous prey.  No, not human beings; Tea Party Zombies.  The Left continues to usher in our great new age of selective "civility" with the introduction of TeaPartyZombiesMustDie.com, at which anyone -- from White House messaging gurus, to talentless "comedians," to Congressional Black Caucus members, to New York Times columnists -- can quench their (projected) bloodlust by massacring avatars of Tea Party activists.  These zombified targets include "generic pissed off old white guys," Glenn Beck, a blood-drenched Sarah Palin, and a two-headed Koch brothers creature, among others.  Enlightened gamers can choose from a wide array of weapons, including crow bars, crossbows, and firearms, with which to dispatch their living-dead political foes



Yeah, A link. Im down for the slaughter of zombies regardless of race, religion, creed,sex, or sexual orientation.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Sep 7, 2011)

Found it.  Kinda lame if you ask me. The Newt zombie made me laugh though.

TEA PARTY ZOMBIES MUST DIE!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 7, 2011)

konradv said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > No surprise because the American Left is no different that Stalin's Left or Mao's Left or Hitler's Left.
> ...



Like Obama, Hitler was a Socialist


----------



## kiwiman127 (Sep 7, 2011)

Well political hate games are counter-productive and honestly,,,not funny!
I'm really sick of all the ideological name calling and/or hints of violence.
All this does is solidify independents distaste for all ideologies.  I really wish a grownup third party would emerge.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 7, 2011)

konradv said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > No surprise because the American Left is no different that Stalin's Left or Mao's Left or Hitler's Left.
> ...



Nice to know that Chairman Mao and Uncle Joe get a free pass


----------



## Truthmatters (Sep 7, 2011)

which politician is this a part of their platform?


Guys you cant blame this on a politician can you?

They jsut refuse to understand anything


----------



## elvis (Sep 7, 2011)

CrusaderFrank said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


"national socialist". and  I'm sure you think the German Democratic Republic was a democratic republic because of its name. 

hack is thy name.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Sep 7, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> which politician is this a part of their platform?
> 
> 
> Guys you cant blame this on a politician can you?
> ...



No one said it was a pols platform, dufus.

It's _the left's_ platform.


----------



## elvis (Sep 7, 2011)

CrusaderFrank said:


> No surprise because the American Left is no different that Stalin's Left or Mao's Left or Hitler's Left.



Hitler's left?  really?


----------



## Ravi (Sep 7, 2011)

Zoom-boing said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > which politician is this a part of their platform?
> ...


Actually, it's a game made up by some random person.


----------



## Sallow (Sep 7, 2011)

The Infidel said:


> If only you leftie libbies hated al queda as much as you hate Tea Party activists.... the wars would have been over in a month!



Naw..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKHsjRzUTLQ]Obama in 2008: &#39;We Will Kill Bin Laden, We Will Crush Al Qaeda&#39; - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3V0ISgosTlQ]BARACK OBAMA SPEECH OFFICIAL BREAKING NEWS OSAMA BIN LADEN DEAD (Full HD) - YouTube[/ame]

Al Qaeda is number one.

With a bullet. 

Bang bang..splash!


----------



## Truthmatters (Sep 7, 2011)

Their politicians can call for second amendment solutions to NOT winnning elections yet the left is responsible for ANY tea party slight no matter where it comes from.

The right today just has NO moral compass.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 7, 2011)

elvis said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...



In the big ticket items, in  the basics of how people and government interact, there's not a dimes worth of difference between Germany's Socialism and Obama's


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 7, 2011)

elvis said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > No surprise because the American Left is no different that Stalin's Left or Mao's Left or Hitler's Left.
> ...



Yeah, you've been lied to your whole life. Hitler was a Leftist


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 7, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> which politician is this a part of their platform?
> 
> 
> Guys you cant blame this on a politician can you?
> ...



Why won't anyone in the Party>Country Left denounce this violence?

Why?


----------



## Ravi (Sep 7, 2011)

CrusaderFrank said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


You're an idiot.


----------



## Sallow (Sep 7, 2011)

CrusaderFrank said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



So Christianity, hatred of liberals, militarism, hatred of all races except the white race, promotion of corporations, and hatred of marxists are now leftist?

Was Pope Pius a leftist too?

Things you learn here.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 7, 2011)

It's OK that Stalin and Mao were Leftists?  Hitler fits right in with them, I don't know why this is so hard to understand?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 7, 2011)

Sallow said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > elvis said:
> ...



How did you leave love of blonde hair and blue eyes off your list, because that's just as irrelevant to National Socialism as anything you put forth.  Hitler was a State>People Leftist.

Odd you have no problem being ideological brothers with Mao and Stalin.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 7, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Their politicians can call for second amendment solutions to NOT winnning elections yet the left is responsible for ANY tea party slight no matter where it comes from.
> 
> The right today just has NO moral compass.




I don't recall any rightwing presidential candidates having an opening act of somebody giving a call to action to "take these son-of-a-bitches out" in reference to the Left.


----------



## BoycottTheday (Sep 7, 2011)

konradv said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > No surprise because the American Left is no different that Stalin's Left or Mao's Left or Hitler's Left.
> ...



You live in Baltimore? No wonder you are so bitter.


----------



## NGSamson (Sep 7, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Their politicians can call for second amendment solutions to NOT winnning elections yet the left is responsible for ANY tea party slight no matter where it comes from.
> 
> The right today just has NO moral compass.



Who does then ?


----------



## Zoom-boing (Sep 7, 2011)

Ravi said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Of the leftist persuasion!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 7, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Fun game.
> 
> Love killing zombies.



As much as you love killing Americans?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 7, 2011)

elvis said:


> "national socialist". and  I'm sure you think the German Democratic Republic was a democratic republic because of its name.
> 
> hack is thy name.



Yeah, I mean, what could be "socialist" about a command economy where the state controls the means of production?


----------



## CaféAuLait (Sep 7, 2011)

Huffpo has screen shots avaliable:


'Tea Party Zombies Must Die' Video Game Lets Players Kill Off Conservatives 




> Other characters in the first-person shooter include the "Generic Pissed Off Old White Guy Zombie," the "Pissed Off Stupid White Trash Redneck Birther Zombie" and the "Express Racist Views Anonymously On The Internet Modern Klan Zombie," who dons the remains of a KKK robe as he wanders around with a sign that describes President Barack Obama as a Muslim



'Tea Party Zombies Must Die' Video Game Lets Players Kill Off Conservatives


----------



## NGSamson (Sep 7, 2011)

Zoom-boing said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



Which ever side, they sure figured out  good way to get lots of hits. Wonder how maney from this site alone went there.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 7, 2011)

Let the tea party zombies eat you or you hate freedom


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 7, 2011)

ClosedCaption said:


> Let the tea party zombies eat you or you hate freedom



New democrat slogan; "Murder an American for Obama!"


----------



## Sallow (Sep 7, 2011)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



Um..no.

And I ain't mapping you ideologically to anyone. Hopefully you don't continue this idiocy.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 7, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Um..no.
> 
> And I ain't mapping you ideologically to anyone. Hopefully you don't continue this idiocy.



So, do you support calls for murder by your fellow leftists, Shallow?

Yes or no?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 7, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Let the tea party zombies eat you or you hate freedom
> ...



Scared?


----------



## J.E.D (Sep 7, 2011)

Hope_and_change said:


> Charming: Online Gamers Slaughter "Tea Party Zombies"



So what? It's a lame game anyway. I'm having more fun playing Dead Island.


----------



## Photonic (Sep 7, 2011)

It may not be in the best taste but, god damn it's hilarious.

That and it's protected by the first amendment.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## Wicked Jester (Sep 11, 2011)

Once again, lefty's show their class and true colors. This time in a video game.

That's leftwing civility for ya'!

Sick bastards!

'Tea Party Zombies Must Die' Video Game Lets Players Kill Off Conservatives


----------



## Sallow (Sep 11, 2011)

How many threads are going to be going on about this?

They are zombies for pete's sake. Who doesn't enjoy a good zombie hunt now and again.


----------



## Full-Auto (Sep 11, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> Once again, lefty's show their class and true colors. This time in a video game.
> 
> That's leftwing civility for ya'!
> 
> ...









TEA PARTY ZOMBIES MUST DIE!


----------



## California Girl (Sep 11, 2011)

I wonder how the left would react if this shoe were on the other foot? 

And if someone shoots a Republican, I assume we are at liberty to link this 'game' to that. 

One thing with the left, they have their standards... I just wish that their 'standards' were applied equally to everyone instead of their current method.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm not a fan of Huckabee, but I agree with his statement...

"I'm personally flattered to be included in this young game-makers efforts to be funny, and I even support his First Amendment rights to produce things that are in poor taste or unseemly to rational people," he said. "But I do not support the hypocrisy of the left who scream at all offenses they can manufacture toward conservatives, but turn their backs on the same standards when applied to someone of their own political ilk," he told FoxNews.com.

Read more: Video Game Targets 'Tea Party Zombies,' Fox News Personalities | Fox News


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 11, 2011)

Ravi said:


> What is this, the 5th thread on this?
> 
> Boo fucking hoo.


I think I was the first to start a thread on it, but it was deleted with no explanation.


----------



## California Girl (Sep 11, 2011)

Sherry said:


> I'm not a fan of Huckabee, but I agree with his statement...
> 
> "I'm personally flattered to be included in this young game-makers efforts to be funny, and I even support his First Amendment rights to produce things that are in poor taste or unseemly to rational people," he said. "But I do not support the hypocrisy of the left who scream at all offenses they can manufacture toward conservatives, but turn their backs on the same standards when applied to someone of their own political ilk," he told FoxNews.com.
> 
> Read more: Video Game Targets 'Tea Party Zombies,' Fox News Personalities | Fox News



Nor am I, and so do I. Well said, Mr Huckabee.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 11, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not a fan of Huckabee, but I agree with his statement...
> ...


Of course, Huckameenajad (and all you sheep) are full of shit:


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0oAXtTS9ORw]Worst Persons: StarvingEyes Advergaming, Rick Perry and Michele Bachmann - YouTube[/ame]



I won't wait for apologies to The Left.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 11, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



So your angle is what exactly?? "But mom, they started it", or perhaps two wrongs make a right...go ahead and clarify your position.


----------



## AmericanFirst (Sep 11, 2011)

konradv said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > No surprise because the American Left is no different that Stalin's Left or Mao's Left or Hitler's Left.
> ...


You lefties love hitler more since he was from the left like you commies.


----------



## AmericanFirst (Sep 11, 2011)

Ravi said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > elvis said:
> ...


Lefties are the idiots, idiot.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 11, 2011)

Sherry said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...


Didn't watch the video, did you?


----------



## AmericanFirst (Sep 11, 2011)

Sallow said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > elvis said:
> ...


What does Christianity have to do with it? Unless you think Christianity is socialist, then you are as big an idiot as you sound. Idiot.


----------



## Sallow (Sep 11, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Well I waited.

Nothing from the right giving praise to Keith Olbermann about this.

Telling.

Very telling.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 11, 2011)

AmericanFirst said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


Fascism is Rightwing.

But don't let facts get into your teabagger head - it might explode.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 11, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...


I thought CowardGirl might have commented by now, but no.  She's busy not generalizing about Liberals in another thread, I'm sure.


----------



## Sallow (Sep 11, 2011)

AmericanFirst said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



You do know history right?

You do know that Pope Pius and the Vatican signed an "alliance" with the Nazis, right?

You know that? Right?

You know about this book too..right?

On the Jews and Their Lies - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

You do know that Christians have been trying to cleanse Europe of Jews for some time now, right?

Unless of course..you are a stupid fucking moron.


----------



## Sallow (Sep 11, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...





Yep.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 11, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Horseshit...I'm just not taking the deflecting bait. If you don't want to take a position on this particular instance, then just man the fuck up and say so.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 11, 2011)

Sherry said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


You're the one who posted the Huckameenajad quote about how the Left never condemns these things when they are directed at the Right.

I proved he's a liar, and I proved you're either a gullible sheep or a liar by proxy.

Which do you prefer?


----------



## Sherry (Sep 11, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Does Olbermann speak for you?? Also, don't misquote Huckabee.


----------



## California Girl (Sep 11, 2011)

One liberal commentator is not 'the left'. 

Swallow himself thought the 'game' was fine. This is the same poster who howled like a fucking banshee about crosshairs. Fucking hypocrites. 

Where is the outrage from left wing posters on this board? Did I miss it?

And, before he gets all butthurt, Synthia got negged for connecting Huckabee to terrorism. I have no doubt that this will cause a mini-meltdown. Sad bastard.


----------



## Sallow (Sep 11, 2011)

California Girl said:


> One liberal commentator is not 'the left'.
> 
> Swallow himself thought the 'game' was fine. This is the same poster who howled like a fucking banshee about crosshairs. Fucking hypocrites.
> 
> Where is the outrage from left wing posters on this board? Did I miss it?



I still do NaziGirl.

These guys can say or put out anything they want. That's part of the free speech thing.

Elected officials..like Palin? Different story.

(Tricky) Bitch.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 11, 2011)

Sherry said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



A lot of times, yes.  I don't have a TV show.




> Also, don't misquote Huckabee.




I haven't quoted him at all.  You did.  And what he said was utter bullshit.  As I proved.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 11, 2011)

California Girl said:


> One liberal commentator is not 'the left'.
> 
> Swallow himself thought the 'game' was fine. This is the same poster who howled like a fucking banshee about crosshairs. Fucking hypocrites.
> 
> ...


You're such a stupid shit, you don't even realize that I am comparing them as Theocrats, not as terrorists.


Please look up 'Theocrat' so that you don't think that I mean that they both want everyone to follow this guy:


----------



## Sallow (Sep 11, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > One liberal commentator is not 'the left'.
> ...



NaziGirl is a grand pretender.

She pretends not to be "bias" but she's obviously a rightwing hack.

She pretends to only "criticize" intellect..but attacks a poster on multiple levels and usually initiates personal derogatory comments.

She claims to be a "patriotic American" but lives in Britain.

And most famously..she had a Nazi avatar for quite a long time.

She's really quite the cut up.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 11, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



What a lame cop out...and weak-minded to let other people assume some talking head always shares your views. Your claim is that Huckabee said "never", when he was generalizing...now go ahead and deny it.


----------



## rdean (Sep 11, 2011)

Hope_and_change said:


> Good news: Angry liberals can now vicariously hunt down and kill the world's most dangerous prey.  No, not human beings; Tea Party Zombies.  The Left continues to usher in our great new age of selective "civility" with the introduction of TeaPartyZombiesMustDie.com, at which anyone -- from White House messaging gurus, to talentless "comedians," to Congressional Black Caucus members, to New York Times columnists -- can quench their (projected) bloodlust by massacring avatars of Tea Party activists.  These zombified targets include "generic pissed off old white guys," Glenn Beck, a blood-drenched Sarah Palin, and a two-headed Koch brothers creature, among others.  Enlightened gamers can choose from a wide array of weapons, including crow bars, crossbows, and firearms, with which to dispatch their living-dead political foes



Liberals?  Or just kids?  The Teabirthers are a joke world wide.  Not just to liberals.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 11, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...


AND . . . she was this site's biggest supporter of Nazi loving re-enacters.


----------



## California Girl (Sep 11, 2011)

rdean said:


> Hope_and_change said:
> 
> 
> > Good news: Angry liberals can now vicariously hunt down and kill the world's most dangerous prey.  No, not human beings; Tea Party Zombies.  The Left continues to usher in our great new age of selective "civility" with the introduction of TeaPartyZombiesMustDie.com, at which anyone -- from White House messaging gurus, to talentless "comedians," to Congressional Black Caucus members, to New York Times columnists -- can quench their (projected) bloodlust by massacring avatars of Tea Party activists.  These zombified targets include "generic pissed off old white guys," Glenn Beck, a blood-drenched Sarah Palin, and a two-headed Koch brothers creature, among others.  Enlightened gamers can choose from a wide array of weapons, including crow bars, crossbows, and firearms, with which to dispatch their living-dead political foes
> ...



Have you even got a passport? 

Idiot.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 11, 2011)

Sherry said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...




It's very clear what Huckameenajad said:




Sherry said:


> I'm not a fan of Huckabee, but I agree with his statement...
> 
> "I'm personally flattered to be included in this young game-makers  efforts to be funny, and I even support his First Amendment rights to  produce things that are in poor taste or unseemly to rational people,"  he said. *"But I do not support the hypocrisy of the left who scream at  all offenses they can manufacture toward conservatives, but turn their  backs on the same standards when applied to someone of their own  political ilk,"* he told FoxNews.com.
> 
> Read more: Video Game Targets 'Tea Party Zombies,' Fox News Personalities | Fox News



.

​So, who exactly is he talking about?


----------



## Sherry (Sep 11, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Are you seriously that fucking thick?? If you want to deny that the left in general, your dear Olbermann aside, has not condemned such actions, then have fun in your fantasy land.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 11, 2011)

Sherry said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


OK.  So I can claim that The Right - IN GENERAL - are a bunch of war-mongerers who hate poor people, and that's perfectly alright with you because I'm generalizing?


----------



## Sherry (Sep 11, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Don't ever apply to be a train engineer. The topic is violent rhetoric and the oppositions response...on that subject, you've made it clear that you allow one loon to speak on YOUR behalf.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## rdean (Sep 11, 2011)

California Girl said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Hope_and_change said:
> ...



You think people from other countries take them seriously?  Hilarious.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 11, 2011)

Sherry said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...




Yes - *against *violent rhetoric.  Too bad that you wingnuts can't do the same and condemn Palin, Bachmann, Beck, Hannity, and Limbaugh for their violent rhetoric.

I believe it's a failure of character.


----------



## California Girl (Sep 11, 2011)

rdean said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



This might come as a shock to you, but the vast majority of people around the world have never even heard of the TEA Party. It is left wing American arrogance that you think the world marches to your drum. 

Moron.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 11, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


>


...


----------



## Zona (Sep 11, 2011)

Hope_and_change said:


> Good news: Angry liberals can now vicariously hunt down and kill the world's most dangerous prey.  No, not human beings; Tea Party Zombies.  The Left continues to usher in our great new age of selective "civility" with the introduction of TeaPartyZombiesMustDie.com, at which anyone -- from White House messaging gurus, to talentless "comedians," to Congressional Black Caucus members, to New York Times columnists -- can quench their (projected) bloodlust by massacring avatars of Tea Party activists.  These zombified targets include "generic pissed off old white guys," Glenn Beck, a blood-drenched Sarah Palin, and a two-headed Koch brothers creature, among others.  Enlightened gamers can choose from a wide array of weapons, including crow bars, crossbows, and firearms, with which to dispatch their living-dead political foes



No links to where we can get one of these?  You suck.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 11, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Oh geez, we're back to the "you started it" finger pointing bullshit. All you had to do was acknowledge that this particular incident wasn't roundly criticized by the left, and then move the fuck on...is that above your pay grade?


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 11, 2011)

Sherry said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


Who say it wasn't roundly criticized by the left?  You?  Huckameenajad?  

I already gave you one example.  Took 10 seconds to find it.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 11, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Well get on it...show us what you've got besides Olbermann.


----------



## Sallow (Sep 12, 2011)

California Girl said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Yeah..if you keep saying that maybe it will be true.

Or maybe not.

Anders Behring Breivik - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

That your boyfriend?

NaziGirl?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 12, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> I think I was the first to start a thread on it, but it was deleted with no explanation.



Yeah, but wasn't your thread trying to get your fellow fascists to grab real guns and start shooting Tea Party infidels?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 12, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> Fascism is Rightwing.



Really stupid? 

So a command economy where the state controls the means of production is "right" wing?

ROFL

What a fucking moron.



> But don't let facts get into your teabagger head - it might explode.



What would you know about facts, shit fer brains?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 12, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> A lot of times, yes.  I don't have a TV show.



He thinks for you too!

Obama knows someone has to - you sure don't have the capacity of thought...



> I haven't quoted him at all.  You did.  And what he said was utter bullshit.  As I proved.



You being a mindless drone proves Huckabee was spewing bullshit?

You fascists have some odd views...


----------



## California Girl (Sep 12, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > A lot of times, yes.  I don't have a TV show.
> ...



They really do. Crosshairs on a map, incitement to violence. Games for morons to pretend they are shooting real actual living individuals... that's freedom of speech. 

As I've said before, if it wasn't for double standards, the left would have no standards.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Sep 12, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


He's talking about your violent ilk, and the abject hypocrisy from you fools.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 12, 2011)

Sherry said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


Not interested in running errands for you.

You (and Huck) made an assertion, and I blew it out of the water.  My work here is done.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 12, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Fascism is Rightwing.
> ...




*Fascism*:

_often capitalized_ *:* a  political philosophy, movement, or regime (as that of the Fascisti) that  exalts nation and often race above the individual and that stands for a  centralized autocratic government headed by a dictatorial leader, severe economic and social regimentation, and forcible suppression of opposition 


​You remain one of the biggest fucking idiots on this board.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 12, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...




Crosshairs on the map was Palin, you idiot, and all you wingnut teabaggers defended her.

So you defend it when it's a wingnut doing it, and criticize when it's a Liberal doing it.

What were you saying about double standards?


----------



## Wicked Jester (Sep 12, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Yeah, and i'm sure your lilly livered lil' liberal ass was howling like the chihuahua you are when the dem's put targets on maps, loooooooooooooong before Palin, correct?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 12, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



So retard; a command economy where the state controls the means of production is "right" wing?

Is that your claim, moron?

Hey retard, prior to forming the Fascisti, Benito Mussolini was the head of what party?

A.) The Reelect George W. Bush party
B.) The TEA party
C.) The Italian Bolshevik party

Uneducated and stupid - you'll be voting for Obama...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 12, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> Crosshairs on the map was Palin, you idiot, and all you wingnut teabaggers defended her.



No stupid fuck, we just pointed out what hypocrites you fascists are.








> So you defend it when it's a wingnut doing it, and criticize when it's a Liberal doing it.
> 
> What were you saying about double standards?



No stupid fuck, we just point out what hypocrites you fascists are.

There is NO hypocrisy like demopocrisy!


----------



## Sherry (Sep 12, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



You call one clip by Olbermann "blowing it out of the water"?? It's all you had...quitter.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 12, 2011)

Sherry said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


Yet you cannot even come up with one of 'The Left' praising it.

1-0, I win.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 12, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



If you call "playing with yourself" winning.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 12, 2011)

Sherry said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


I'm sorry.  It's already been decided that I won.

Better luck next time.


----------



## Sallow (Sep 12, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



And he holds himself up as a "liberal".



Unmapping words and meanings is the height of conservatism.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 12, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Did Olbermann tell you that you won??


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 12, 2011)

Sherry said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


No, it was self-evident by the 1-0 score.

Better luck next time.  And I mean that!


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 12, 2011)

Where was the outrage over "Left Behind: Eternal Forces" where you force characters to convert or die?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 13, 2011)

Sallow said:


> And he holds himself up as a "liberal".



So Shallow, do you agree with retard that a command economy where the state controls the means of production is "right wing?"



> Unmapping words and meanings is the height of conservatism.



The left has distorted, successfully, the facts about fascism for years. I've read extensively about and directly from Mussolini, from his days of fomenting riots for the Bolshevik party to his exile and imprisonment in Switzerland, for attempting to stage a Bolshevik coup and general strike. 

Mussolini was as far left as it is possible to go, a compatriot of Vladimir Lenin, editor of the Bolshevik paper "Avante" who undertook the same program with the Fascisti that Lenin did with the NEP. Mussolini was simply smarter then Lenin, he brought the corporations into the looting of the nation early in the game. Lenin waited until he had starved 3 million to death with his moronic attempt at collectivism.

Fascism is an economic system where the state centrally plans the economy and controls the means of production, I.E. it is socialism - always has been, always will be. Like all forms of socialism, it is autocratic in nature and represses individualism and individual liberty. Your "Big Lie" technique is no longer effective.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 13, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> Where was the outrage over "Left Behind: Eternal Forces" where you force characters to convert or die?



Why would anyone care, retard?

Has the Rapture occurred with Satanic forces ruling?

Jeez retard, you're a fucking idiot.

Seriously stupid....


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 13, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> I'm sorry.  It's already been decided that I won.
> 
> Better luck next time.



Held a vote with the voices in your head, didja retard?


----------

